# Little workbench project



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

My mrs has always wanted a room to do her crafty stuff in, so now we're in the fortunate position that space allows, dedicated a room but really struggled to find a decent sized work table that would be suitable for some sitting and standing, with plenty area for using sewing machine etc.

So after months of trawling google and the few real furniture shops that still exist, just decided to build one but a little bit different....

In terms of maximum work area in the space, it was determined that a couple of cheap Ikea worktops would be perfect so then had to have a think about how to support them to be similar height to a kitchen worktop. 
I didn't feel that breakfast bar supports or adjustable height legs would offer sufficient support with that size of top and wanted more of a frame.
So a bit more googling for inspiration and was intrigued by the people making tables from the likes of kee clamp/interclamp so jumped on that bandwagon.

Jotted down a rough design and found someone who would not only supply but powdercoat interclamp 42mm pipe and fittings to suit.

A little time and a lot of ratcheting with a hex bit, we have a frame....










A little more time and some coach screws, we have a top...










Quite closely followed by the mrs migrating her stuff to it (along with a Sky mini I had earmarked for myself  )...










Really pleased with out it turned out, if I was doing again, would make the frame a little smaller in width and depth so the overhangs were larger and then add a couple extra of the supports on the short edge but just minor.

Would really recommend the materials and I think would look great in a garage, even with the pipes in their raw state so maybe that's the next one...


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I like that, do you have a link to the interlink supplier at all?
thx


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry, should have said
I got from these folks, really nice to deal with, the courier managed to chip a few pieces but they were great and sent paint. Being a RAL colour, easy to touch up.
https://www.fixingsandfittings.co.uk/

There's some great ideas on these people's page too, they supply kits but I was going custom and when the first group offered powder coating, once less thing to think about.
https://simplifiedbuilding.co.uk/projects/industrial-furniture/desks-tables

Parts for this were:
C42 42.4mm od galvanised tube cut as:
4 x 1500mm, 4 x 1000mm & 4 x 870 mm lengths

C42 size fittings:
8 x 101 (short tee), 4 x 128 (90 deg corner), 4 x 131 (wall flange) & 6 x 198 (double lugged bracket)

2 x Ikea EKBACKEN worktops 186 x 63.5 x 2.8


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I did something similar, but found it essential to also have some storage space for printer paper etc


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

baxlin said:


> I did something similar, but found it essential to also have some storage space for printer paper etc


Yup, there's a storage unit behind it but there's also a wheeled drawer unit going under which is why the bottom crossbar is so far back, I'd have had it halfway for aesthetics and a footrest but then it would have been dead space behind so 2/3rds of the way back gives space for the additional drawers. Such a flexible setup, glad to have stumbled on the concept.


----------

